# My NEW Fish!



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

This is my new fish I just got from FishWorld in Langley
Check this Texas/Parrotfish out!.



























Tell me what you think!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cutest little thing EVER!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

its a short body fh aka the kilin parrot. nice little guy.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

*short bodied fh*

oh cool, he's not very aggressive either.
Works perfectly in my 100 g community tank!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

they can be. i jsut hope urs says not as agressive. i have 3 of them right now but they are babies still.


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Cool looking fish!


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Neat looking fish, love the red eyes.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

we had him for awhile there, ive been told he was a few different things but he/she has always gotten along with all the fish we've put with it. 

have fun with your new fish and if you want more i can see if we can get some more in (although that one was pretty hard to find in the first place)


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

that thing looks goofier than my parrot fish! Makes me laugh every time I look at it.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Jun 1, 2011)

Thats a really cool fish. Are the eyes actually that red, or is that from the camera?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

nope flowerhorns have yellow or red eyes. its pritty crazy!!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

*fishy*

his eyes are actually that red!! its really cool when hes happy and in a good mood they are really red, and if its pissed they turn darker!


----------

